#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-04
<anduril> quiet in here tonight
<JonathanD> All quiet on the Eastern Seaboard.
<InHisName> booorrring
<MutantTurkey> Gobble Gobble
<ChinnoDog> There be turkeys
<EvilPhoenix> the turkeys must be turned into roasted turkey sandwiches :P
<ChinnoDog> Maybe they will do it on their own, voluntarily.
<EvilPhoenix> perhaps
<EvilPhoenix> although unfortunately, i'm now hungry
<EvilPhoenix> so perhaps I should go after the turkeys myself *pulls out a compound bow*
<ChinnoDog> Its going to take a long time between bow and arrow and dinner plate. Better go to the grocery store.
<ChinnoDog> cheating?
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<ChinnoDog> wooden_smart_phones++
<andrew> what, what?
<ChinnoDog> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_CDLBTJD4M
<PennBot`> Title: YouTube - 森の木琴 (at www.youtube.com)
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny twittered it earlier
<ChinnoDog> That is the first time I've seen PennBot` use Japanese characters on here. That is neat. They show correctly in my terminal.
<andrew> PennBot`: nick PennBot
<ChinnoDog> andrew: did you watch it?
<andrew> not yet
<andrew> Interesting
<InHisName> It appears to be a commercial for a .... wood phone?
<InHisName> When that ended there were several interesting suggestions: here's one:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLDL9MhFGpo&NR=1    Only if you like that wood music in the woods
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - 三人木琴演奏 (at www.youtube.com)
<InHisName> a wood toy, seems popular with chinese, but this appears to filmed by a German language person  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJ2KjwmUTSg&NR=1
<PennBot> Title: YouTube - Diddis_Pendelaufzug (at www.youtube.com)
<InHisName> Here's a blog site full of these marble & block toys:   http://cuboro.blog99.fc2.com/
<PennBot> Title: ¿Æ»Ò¤ÇÍ·¤Ü¤¦¢ö¡¡¿Æ»Ò¤Ç°ì½ï¤ËÍ·¤Ö¤ª¤â¤Á¤ãcuboro¡¦¥­¥å¥Ü¥í¡¦¥¯¥Ü¥í¡¡Æ°²è¥Ö¥í¥°blog (at cuboro.blog99.fc2.com)
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: If you can read those characters, can you summerize what they are all saying.
<InHisName> Oh, my, PennBot didn't do so well with the last one's characters.   A different kind of Chinese ?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: http://everyfoodfits.com/2011/03/17/bacon-wrapped-matzo-balls-no-seriously/
<SamuraiAlba> OOOH.  NOT KOSHER!  LOL
<SamuraiAlba> What have you been up to?
<waltman> not eating enough bacon :(
<SamuraiAlba> Play Runes of Magic.  They have some bacon foods in there ;)
<waltman> yay
<SamuraiAlba> Ummm... Republican bill plans to completely gut medicare, and limit medicaid, and give over a trillion in TAX BREAKS to the wealthy..
<SamuraiAlba> on WSJ...
<SamuraiAlba> >.<
<SamuraiAlba> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703806304576240751124518520.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTTopStories
<PennBot> Title: GOP Budget Aim: Cut $4 Trillion From Spending - WSJ.com (at online.wsj.com)
<waltman> Wait, I thought the problem was the deficit!
<waltman> so confused!
<SamuraiAlba> and they also plan to cut back on SSI...
<SamuraiAlba> which I get all 3!
<waltman> Speaking of budgets, my new HDTV is on the UPS truck making its way to my place for delivery!
<SamuraiAlba> woowoo
<SamuraiAlba> If this bill passes, I lose my college funding through SSI >.<
<waltman> :(
<waltman> breakfast &
<SamuraiAlba> I jsut got 8950 in aid...
<SamuraiAlba> *just
<ssweeny> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: I can neither read Chinese nor Japanese
<InHisName> You complemented PennBot, so I assumed you were able.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot is more fluent than I am
<PennBot> I have no idea!
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-05
<InHisName> Good Morning EvilPhoenix and erstazi
<anduril> ok that was weird watching the daily show and all of a sudden foobar launches and starts playing Foxy Lady when Obama is shown lol. raaaandom
<InHisName> ?
<erstazi> anduril:
<anduril> yes?
<tychoish> anduril:
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: Another astronomy article with  no real pictures that show anything we can see. Have you seen The Universe tv series?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, that article was full of pictures
<ssweeny> stop browsing in lynx
<ChinnoDog> They weren't /real/ pictures
<ssweeny> there are hubble images on the way
<ssweeny> those are the pictures they have
<ChinnoDog> At the bottom there were two real pictures and I didn't see anything!
<ChinnoDog> The top pictures are just digital graphics
<ChinnoDog> IT is like The Universe series. 15hrs of show, 2hrs of actual footage.
<ssweeny> i'm sure it's not easy to point a telescope at something awesome as it's happening
<ChinnoDog> (2 hrs that is 80% digital graphics)
<ssweeny> once they check the hubble pics for aliens i'm sure we'll get some awesome shots
<waltman> ssweeny: We only get to see the non-alien shots the Hubble takes.  They keep the ones with aliens for themselves.
<ssweeny> exactly
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-06
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<JonathanD> Good morning PA.
<InHisName> 'Nother good one, JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning
<rmg51> 0/
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jedijf> ssweeny: 28 congrats! keep going.
<ssweeny> jedijf, that's the plan
<tychoish> anduril!
<anduril> tychoish!
<tychoish> awat.
<anduril> dont interrupt my star trek viewing
<anduril> n00b
<InHisName> interrupt interrupt
<andrew> Anyone have any suggestions to help fix a problem a user is having: copy/pasting of text takes a long time (user has timed it to be 37 seconds to paste) [winxp]?
<andrew> JonathanD: ^
<JonathanD> no idea
<anduril> in specific apps or all apps?
<andrew> I know it happens when pasting from word to outlook
<JonathanD> ooh
<JonathanD> office-office pasting is "Special"
<anduril> both have support for pretty large clipboards its possible they're full
<anduril> or too large
<JonathanD> They also have multi-stage clipboards that hold more than one thing.
<andrew> even on older versions of office? (word = 97; outlook = 2003)
<anduril> pretty sure 2003 does not sure about 97
<anduril> doesnt outlook default to using word as its email composing engine? Check your settings and if so try disabling that
<andrew> that isn't set (probably because it requires a newer version of word)
<anduril> fdisk. its your only hope
<andrew> hmm...
<andrew> as in fix, or format
<anduril> as a joke :) I have no idea honestly and havent used word 97 since...well...early 2000s
<andrew> yeah, I'll have to check to see if it's limited to just that combination, or system wide
<anduril> all updates/service packs for the various office software installed?
<waltman> andrew: My only guess is that they're out of memory and paging like crazy.
<waltman> I suppose a typical windows user response would be to defrag the hd, but I can't see how that would help much.
<anduril> I'd say run ccleaner or the like and wipe out temp folders and and its clipboard cache
<waltman> clipboard cache?!
<waltman> so it's not a single thing?
<waltman> wacky windows.
<anduril> office has its own clipboard which holds multiple "copies." by default the OS itself only has the most recent but Im sure there's probably a history or a cache of it
<waltman> madness
<ChinnoDog> You people are confused. lol
<andrew> I'll check the page file, good idea
<ChinnoDog> Most of the time the clipboard doesn't hold anything but a reference to the pasting program. The office clipboard is a mess though. Is it installed and active?
<andrew> granted, the solution to this problem would be to get $user to use Outlook's signature feature instead of copy pasting it in each time...
<waltman> I just did a short talk on the X11 clipboard for PLUG Central.  It's weird and nonintuitive, too.
<andrew> don't get me started on that clipboard
<waltman> For starters, X doesn't really *have* a clipboard :)
<andrew> don't get me started on that copy/paste mess
<waltman> It's actually kind of clever once you understand what's going on.
<andrew> why can't I: 1)copy, 2) lock the screen; 3) unlock the screen; 4) paste ?
<waltman> lock with xscreensaver?
<waltman> that's an excellent question
<waltman> probably whatever's locking the screen is stealing the clipboard selection
<waltman> But I don't recall ever wanting to paste after unlocking my screen.  Usually I'm pasting right after copying and the screen hasn't had time to lock.  And if it has locked, I've forgotten what I'd copied.
 * tychoish comes back from the abyss 
<andrew> waltman: I think I've read that it's cleared when the screen is locked to prevent it from getting pasted when the screen is locked
<waltman> The only thing you could paste it into would be the password field of the unlock dialog box, no?
<waltman> If so, it seems like it might be easier to just have that not respond to pastes.
<andrew> agreed (don't forget the 'leave message' option)
<waltman> been a while since I've run xscreensaver...
<waltman> I wonder if I could expand my clipboard talk to 40-60 minutes...
<tychoish> registers in emacs = hours
<waltman> huh?
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
 * erstazi likes LXC (:
<MutantTurkey> Gobble Gobble
<MutantTurkey> gnome 3.0 released?
<ssweeny> it is indeed
<MutantTurkey> I'm not sold yet, stuck on xfce 4.8
 * ssweeny likes it for the most part
<ssweeny> using the ppa for it on natty is a bit frustrating, but i'll reserve final judgment until the final bits are in
<MutantTurkey> bloat or not?
<ssweeny> not really bloat
<ssweeny> more like they haven't worked out all the kinks
<MutantTurkey> define _not really_
<ssweeny> and the interaction with my graphics driver seems to be problematic
<MutantTurkey> D:
<ssweeny> like when i open a picture in eye of gnome my whole screen goes black
<ssweeny> i'm fairly certain that's not by design
<ssweeny> otherwise it's pretty fast
<ssweeny> and i love the dynamic workspaces
<MutantTurkey> good
<MutantTurkey> tempted to try it out
<MutantTurkey> wonder if Arch has it in [gnome-unstable] yet...
<ssweeny> it should be hitting debian sometime soon
<ssweeny> looking forward to that
<waltman> I'm not even sold on xfce :)
<jedijf> waltman: how long have you xfce'd?
<waltman> Just a few days, then I went back to windowmaker :)
<jedijf> lol.....6 weeks at least
<jedijf> be fair
<waltman> I'm addicted to dockapps :)
<waltman> and while I found a sort-of solution, it wasn't the same.
<waltman> It just didn't seem like it was buying me much
<waltman> anyhow, I'm running out to plug central.  I'll be back later.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-07
 * waltman waves from plug
<waltman> So anyway...
<waltman> xfce seems to have bettter font support, but otherwise it didn't seem to provide much additional functionality
<andrew> ok, somebody needs to buy this one (wootoff, "police line do not cross" shower curtain)
<andrew> It's hard to 2-finger scroll when one has a bandaid on
<waltman> andrew: Not only did I write some checks last week, I even included an actual letter with one of them!
<waltman> I normally write a check a month to my car insurance company, because I wasn't able to find them on wachovia's online billpay.  I'm hoping maybe they'll be on Wells Fargo.
<waltman> And there are some other ones -- local taxes, gifts, medical bills, etc.
<andrew> PNC lets me add whatever company I want to the billpay
<andrew> and they'll do the work sending the check
<waltman> Well, it's just one a month, and I've already got the checks and the stamps...
<waltman> and it was a bit confusing because they're sort of there, but I'm not sure if it's the right division.
<waltman> and sometimes it's a split between auto and homeowners.
<andrew> hrm, 'screaming giant monkey w/ green cape" on woot, wootoff must be nearly over
<pleia2> hehe
<InHisName> We'll know in next minute or so
<JonathanD> Morning Pennsylvania.
<rmg51> o/
<ChinnoDog> coffeeee
<ChinnoDog> rise, all ye coffee zombies
<anduril> coffee has gotten expensive. I can get a case of beer now for a pack of coffee beans
<ChinnoDog> But, would you drink that with breakfast?
<anduril> If I didnt have to go to work or accomplish much that day? Heck yes :)
<anduril> and Im pretty sure there was a decent amount of days in college where that happened. ahem
<InHisName> r u a coffee zombie, ChinnoDog ?
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: sometimes. I picked up a Chai this morning.
<ChinnoDog> s/Chai/chai
<ChinnoDog> no need for caps
<toggles_> CHINNODOG: ARE YOU SURE?
<toggles_> ok, agreed, it's too early for that much noise...
<bts3685|vps> toggles_: are YOOOUUU SURE?
<toggles_> bts3685|vps: very
<ChinnoDog> I could use a nap
<ssweeny> amen
<pleia2> naps++
<andrew> mmm
<andrew> naps
<andrew> but the morning was good, fios was installed at work. (adding it on the network might still be a day or two away, but the install is complete)
<JonathanD> yay fios!
<waltman> still no fios for me :(
<waltman> It's obviously waiting until I sign up with comcast :)
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Don't you get a trial period?
<waltman> probably
<waltman> I'm sure it will wait until the day after it's over
<andrew> and then realize that you cancelled, and not bother you
<waltman> yay
<JonathanD> My parents have internets again :D
<JonathanD> They moved.
<waltman> is that good or bad?
<JonathanD> It's good.
<JonathanD> They bought a place, paid up front.
<waltman> awesome
<JonathanD> It's in the same condo complex as the old one.
<JonathanD> SHort move.
<InHisName> Musta  liked it there a real lot, JonathanD
<JonathanD> They like the place, yeah
<JonathanD> But they were renting and got an opportunity to buy a larger unit in better condition.
<JonathanD> 3 bed, 2 bath, and a den.
<JonathanD> and a kitchen that is larger than a cubicle, unlike the last place.
<waltman> plenty of room for them to entertain the grandkids next time you go on vacation! :)
<JonathanD> Yup
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-08
<InHisName> Good morning JonathanD
<InHisName> Oh! I see went from renting to owning cause they liked the place that much.  Even an upgrade to boot.  NICE
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> InHisName: slept late today :p
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
 * waltman sizzles
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<SamuraiAlba> What are you up to, Waltman?
<InHisName> Good morning Bacon-izer
 * InHisName salivates
<SamuraiAlba> http://www.techdealdigger.com/pr/cheap-kingston-apple-8gb-kit-2x4gb-modules-for-imac-and-macbooks-deals/4311
<PennBot`> Title: Kingston KTA-MB1066K2/8G Price Comparison, Reviews & Deals (at www.techdealdigger.com)
<SamuraiAlba> seriously CHEAP
<InHisName> Yea, but one needs a specific apple to stuff them into.
<SamuraiAlba> ummm...  DDR3 :)
<SamuraiAlba> My lappy uses it :)
<SamuraiAlba> Toshiba
<InHisName> are these plain vanilla DDR3 SODIMMs ?   Not specifically for apple ?
<SamuraiAlba> apple, but compatible
<InHisName> I'm a little leary of Apple labled products of NOT being the same as plain vanilla.
<waltman> SamuraiAlba: Not eating bacon, since it's a Friday in Lent. :(  Pondering a falafel for lunch...
<jedijf> waltman: so I guess my Tony Luke's this morning was a Lental fail
 * jedijf says act of contrition and moves on
<waltman> Not if you got the Greens Sandwich With Sharp Provolone!
<waltman> Telling me I'm supposed to eat fish instead of meat seems a little weird, since I prefer eating seafood.
 * waltman prays for jedijf's soul
 * ssweeny tries to avoid his soul being associated with jedijf's... just in case
<waltman> jedijf: I think it's a particularly silly rule, but I also figure it's probably healthier to stick to fish and veggies a few Fridays of the year so I try to stick to it anyway.
<ChinnoDog> I still don't understand why fish isn't considered meat
<ChinnoDog> Is it because it comes out of the sea? Because where do you draw the line then? Are frog legs meat?
<waltman> When I was growing up, all we ever had for dinner on Fridays in Lent was pizza, pasta with plain Ragu sauce, and Mrs. Paul's fish sticks.  Fortunately I have more culinary options these days. :)
<waltman> I consider reptiles "meat".
<waltman> and amphibians like frogs
<waltman> legs are only good if they're encased in an exoskeleton, e.g. crabs
<ChinnoDog> oh, I see. How about dolphins? What would you consider a dolphin steak?
<waltman> mammals are also verboten
<anduril> so human steak is right out then, eh?
<waltman> even aquaman
<anduril> man the donner party must be so pissed now
<waltman> mermaids would be a tricky call
<ChinnoDog> lol anduril
<ChinnoDog> And sharks?
<waltman> sharks are ok
<waltman> fish, shellfish, crustaceans
<waltman> I'm sure the Vatican has a complete list somewhere :)
<waltman> But there's nothing in the bible about this.
<jedijf> there was a guy with big funny hat in front of me in line.....and a shephard's thingy
<jedijf> i figured he was a mummer
<waltman> mmm, lamb cheesesteaks
<jedijf> hmm, aka gyro or doner
<ChinnoDog> But, in what spirit is this withdrawl from meat? What about a simulation of mammal meat made of soy?
<waltman> I think that's OK.
<jedijf> hey, friday's no meat beats ramadan anyday...notthat i follow either
<ChinnoDog> http://www.damninteresting.com/the-great-taste-of-human-flesh-without-the-guilt
<PennBot`> Title: The Great Taste of Human Flesh, Without the Guilt Damn Interesting (at www.damninteresting.com)
<ChinnoDog> That could be for dinner
<jedijf> i tried the ramadan fast one year for like 20 minutes
<ChinnoDog> lol
<jedijf> i achieved allthe necessary empathy in those 20 minutes
<InHisName> SamuraiAlba: yea!   Frosted Bacon flakes    ---   http://xkcd.com/27/
<PennBot`> Title: xkcd: Meat Cereals (at xkcd.com)
<waltman> yeah, Ramadan takes some serious commitment.
<jedijf> there are some easy out clauses....like the travel clause
<jedijf> if you were a manipulator
<waltman> and the 'buy a sheep for a poor person' clause
<jedijf> dude, taht's a scam and a serious business
<waltman> But I get the impression that many Muslims look forward to Ramadan and keeping the fast.
<jedijf> i stay away from my muslim customers during ramadan....
<waltman> don't buy much bread then, eh?
<jedijf> no they buy bread and prepare food all day, which has to make it even worse
<ChinnoDog> But, the feast at night...
<jedijf> i stay away because they are grumpy, we still deliver bread
<ChinnoDog> That seems counterproductive if you ask me. The more you eat at night the more hungry you are going to be during the day.
<jedijf> i support a lot of those nightly feasts
<InHisName> Tofu flavored as people ??  Y not bacon flavor ?
<jedijf> that's the poor feeding thing...they do that a lot
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: my drivers, the muslims, who try, if it's not too late in the summer, have a pretty good schedule. they'll eat right before sun up, work, sleep and then be ok. when it's too hot, they get the 'travel' out, too dangerous with no water
<ChinnoDog> big_breakfasts++
<ChinnoDog> I'm not cool with no water but I would be ok eating a gigantic breakfast and then not eating anything else
<InHisName> not a peep about ubuntu all morning, is it passe now?
 * waltman wonders if narwhal would be ok to eat on Friday?  
<InHisName> How about Fried Rebeca on Friday ?
<pleia2> poor narwhal
 * ChinnoDog posts sign "Please do not eat the narwhals"
<waltman> aww, you're no fun
<ChinnoDog> hi knightzero
<ChinnoDog> PennBot`: knightzero?
<PennBot`> I have no idea!
<ChinnoDog> @seen knightzero
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: I have not seen knightzero.
<knightzero> Yep, I'm new here.  Hello all.
<knightzero> Or at least hello ChinnoDog.
<ChinnoDog> The rest of the crowd is around here somewhere.
<ChinnoDog> Where are you from?
<ChinnoDog> I mean... where in PA do you live?
<knightzero> I'm from the West Chester area.
<InHisName> Hi knightzero
<knightzero> Hello InHisName
<InHisName> I read & type while waiting for irs.
<InHisName> Are you here for something ubuntu ?
<knightzero> Here to listen in and perhaps get ideas, and share what little knowledge I do have.
<knightzero> I'm no expert, but I hear that all the experts are here.
<InHisName> ha ha
<ChinnoDog> Are you trying to tell us something, InHisName?
<InHisName> Just that I'm not the expert that knightzero thinks I am.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog can stay the resident genius
<knightzero> You've all likely got more experience than I've acquired in my light tinkering.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 knows more than I do.
 * teddy-dbear is the only one here with any smarts and I don't know anything :-D
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: as one of the project leaders and someone who does this as a living, I sure hope I do (why are you comparing your knowledge to mine? it's a bit steep :))
<knightzero> Always compare one's self to one of the best - it shows you what you have to work on.
<pleia2> sure, doesn't mean you don't have something to offer though
<pleia2> just because someone else knows more
<pleia2> Linus knows more about the kernel, but I'll still help people compile one if they need to :)
<ssweeny> surely pleia2 is more of a kernel expert than linus
<ssweeny> he's little more than a figurehead these days
<pleia2> ssweeny also knows more about kernels than I do!
 * ssweeny knows nothing!
<ChinnoDog> lol
<jedijf> who is this colonel?
 * jedijf knows he's hungry
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-09
<InHisName> I've had dinner, I'm not hungry any more, jedijf
<ChinnoDog> I won an auction on eBay, paid for it, received it, and /then/ eBay cancelled the aucion. What is the sense in that?
<bts3685|vps> hey, anyone need a consultant for anything linuxy? i'm tight for cash until $newjob paychecks start rolling in, and i gots ta eat. and pay bills.
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: when is $newjob starting?
<ChinnoDog> @seen Irishmanluke
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: Irishmanluke was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 year, 1 week, 0 days, 0 hours, 38 minutes, and 24 seconds ago: <Irishmanluke> ah
<ChinnoDog> 1 year? It hasn't been that long.
<ChinnoDog> @seen Irishmanluke'
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: I have not seen Irishmanluke'.
<ChinnoDog> @seen Irishmanluke`
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: I have not seen Irishmanluke`.
<ChinnoDog> I don't know what the trailing character was.
<MutantTurkey> @seen Irishmanluke_
<PennBot`> MutantTurkey: I have not seen Irishmanluke_.
<MutantTurkey> hmmmm....
<ChinnoDog> @seen Irishmanluke~
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: I have not seen Irishmanluke~.
<ChinnoDog> I thought it was some time of apostrophe or quote
<ChinnoDog> @seen Irishmanluke^
<PennBot`> ChinnoDog: I have not seen Irishmanluke^.
<MutantTurkey> @seen Irishmanluke1
<PennBot`> MutantTurkey: I have not seen Irishmanluke1.
<MutantTurkey> hrm
<MutantTurkey> I am stumped ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> Me too, and I am too lazy to check my log
<rmg51>   @seen Irishman1uke
<rmg51> @seen Irishman1uke
<PennBot`> rmg51: Irishman1uke was last seen in #ubuntu-us-pa 1 year, 26 weeks, 5 days, 9 hours, 9 minutes, and 15 seconds ago: <Irishman1uke> morning
<waltman> he was on #plug this morning...
<andrew> PennBot`: nick PennBot
 * ChinnoDog yawns
 * SamuraiAlba plays RoM
<mikedep334> hey guys, I want to benchmark the time to compile the 2.6.38 vanilla kernel on my efika mx (arm nettop) once I extract it, isn't there an option I can use to not compile every single module or whatever?
<mikedep334>  I found online for 1 cpu: # yes "" | make config # time make -j2
<ChinnoDog> mikedep334: If you are just trying to benchmark your nettop you can use the Phoronix test suite.
<ChinnoDog> I made some lovely graphics when benchmarking my hard disk configuration on my desktop. I should have posted them.
<ChinnoDog> s/graphics/graphs
<ChinnoDog> I showed that 2x10krpm hard disks is faster on btrfs than 2x10k + 1x72k. btrfs apparently doesn't take the latency difference into account as well as it could.
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: I'm not certain, but I'd bet the phoronix test suite won't run completely on this armel machine.
<mikedep334> it only does OpenGL ES for example
<ChinnoDog> Oh. I've never tried to run it on architectures other than x86
<ChinnoDog> x86/x64
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: yeah, this is very different beast.
<mikedep334> http://www.genesi-usa.com/products/efika
<PennBot> Title: Genesi - EFIKA MX Open Client (at www.genesi-usa.com)
<ChinnoDog> http://www.genesi-usa.com/products/efika
<PennBot> Title: Genesi - EFIKA MX Open Client (at www.genesi-usa.com)
<ChinnoDog> oops
<ChinnoDog> sorry. I always forget right click pastes in PuTTY
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: and my "open link in browser" option doesn't work for me in PChat on WIn7
<ChinnoDog> Yea. I think there is a way to fix link recognition in PuTTY but I've been too lazy to do it
<ChinnoDog> Is that the cheapest of the current wave of ARM netbooks?
<ChinnoDog> mikedep334: I can not find a page showing all Ubuntu based arm netbooks. How did you find that?
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: they're very rare
<mikedep334> and beta-ish
<mikedep334> http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=sharp+netwalker
<PennBot> Title: sharp netwalker - Google Search (at www.google.com)
<mikedep334> the sharp netwalker is 5", but has the same SoC as the Efika MX SmartTop & Smartbook
<mikedep334> the SoC is the Freescale i.MX515, with an 800 Mhz ARM Cortex A8 CPU Core
<mikedep334> it's instruction set it ARMv7
<mikedep334> (ARM11 CPUs are ARMv6 instructions, ARM9 CPUs are ARMv5 instructions)
<mikedep334> I'm not sure why, but debian/ubuntu always use "armel" packages; not sure how they relate to those ARMv* revisions
<mikedep334> "arm" was the old instruction set used by debian
<mikedep334> there was another company releasing a smartbook with the same CPU/SoC recently, I think it was more expensive
<mikedep334> now a bunch of Tegra 2 (Tegra 250) smartbooks (ARM netbooks) are coming out; I've only seen them running ANDROID
<mikedep334> smartbooks have been largely shelved for a year now because manufacturers are focusing on tablets
<mikedep334> this a prominent tegra 250 ANDROID smartbook
<mikedep334> http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/24/toshiba-ac100-smartbook-gets-android-2-2-upgrade/
<PennBot> Title: Toshiba AC100 smartbook gets Android 2.2 upgrade -- Engadget (at www.engadget.com)
<mikedep334> there's also lots of cheap/generic chinese designs, but they seem to all have pitifully slow ARM9/ARM11 CPUs, even at 1 ghz, an ARM11 isn't really good enough for Ubuntu
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: also, keep in mind, there is almost no standardization to ARM hardware yet (Linaro, an Ubuntu-sponsored project), is working on that
<mikedep334> so you need specific images of the OS for different hardware
<mikedep334> and you can brick your devices often if you flash the flash memory wrong
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-04-10
<bts3685|vps> ChinnoDog: $newjob1 has already starded, $newjob2 starts monday :)
<andrew> darnit wine, stop crashing. I hate investing countless hours into a game, just to have it crash out of the blut
<andrew> blue*
<mikedep334> andrew: yeah, I've given up on wine
<andrew> Honestly, I'm not blaming wine for this issue
<andrew> Wine keeps me satisfied for hours with age of empires 2
<andrew> But this game has a setting to autosave every x minutes, and it keeps the last three autosaves
<andrew> always crashes during an autosave, so I've set the time to autosave every two minutes (most recent autosave will crash if I load it, so I have to go back one)
<mikedep334> andrew: right
<mikedep334> but can it run crysis?
<andrew> Untested theory: turn off all autosaving, won't crash? Dunno, but there isn't much other way to save progress, so I'm hesitant to do so
<mikedep334> andrew: right
<andrew> mikedep334: Possibly: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=10107
<PennBot> Title: WineHQ - Crysis Crysis 1.x (at appdb.winehq.org)
<mikedep334> andrew: ahh, yes. I remember the greatly inconsistent reports on compatibility in appdb.winehq.org
<mikedep334> when I do use wine, I try to stick with the stable version
<mikedep334> speaking of which, wine 1.2.3 was released 2 days ago
<mikedep334> 26014  Printing produces garbled output, characters rotated and sliced.
<mikedep334> lol
<mikedep334> I need to keep a list of funny bug(fixe)s
<mikedep334> I remember hearing that during beta testing of C&C tiberian sun, the GDI orca that could carry vehicles around could actually pick up enemy vehicles
<andrew> alright, trying with autosave off
<andrew> (and it crashed on a manual save, go figure)
<ChinnoDog> mikedep334: does the MX have an ARM version of the repositories available?
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: the Efika MX uses the ports.ubuntu.com repository for main, restricted (which is empty btw), univers & multiverse
<mikedep334> http://ports.ubuntu.com/
<PennBot> Title: Index of / (at ports.ubuntu.com)
<mikedep334> ports.ubuntu.com hosts the armel & powerpc versions of the 4 main ubuntu repos
<mikedep334> PPA's are however (almost) non-existant
<mikedep334> genesi supplies their own repo for hardware support on the efika mx
<mikedep334> http://packages.efikamx.info/
<PennBot> Title: Index of / (at packages.efikamx.info)
<mikedep334> I don't think I've found any 3rd party apt repositories
<mikedep334> backports does have some updates, like chromium
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: unless there's something wrong with my unit that it causing it to perform slower, I am not satisfied with the performance on my efika MX, even if it does cost $130 + $10 shipping
<mikedep334> however, when video acceleration is fixed, it should be good at that (it's supposed to even do 720P playback)
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: simply put, even if my efika mx can have its performance issues fixed, there's a lot of rough edges. I would mainly recommend it for someone who wants to tinker. The smartbook is better for less technical people because you don't have to fiddle with making monitors & TVs work properly; its screen "just works" AFAIK.
<mikedep334> ChinnoDog: also, simmply put, ARM devices are a whole different ballgame
<ChinnoDog> mikedep334: but even the smartbook lacks 3D acceleration?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-02
<JonathanDog> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanDog
<SamuraiAlba> mornin!
<MutantTurkey> drupal hackathon
<MutantTurkey> Sadin: lol
<ChinnoDog> morning turkey
<MutantTurkey> morning
<MutantTurkey> what's up?
<ChinnoDog> nothing. Monday. :-(
<JonathanD> Who's up for a vista installfest?!
<MutantTurkey> who isn't
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: you are a day late for April Fools
<MutantTurkey> shucks
<MutantTurkey> i really fell for the gnome 4 post
<MutantTurkey> but then i sat back and though "this isn't really that unrealistic, frankly it's rather scary'
<ChinnoDog> I wasn't on the internet yesterday. What did it say?
<MutantTurkey> err
<rmg51> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20120402#humour
<PennBot> Title: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. (at distrowatch.com)
<MutantTurkey> lol
<rmg51> enjoy ^^
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: I already had my april fools joke, anyway.
<MutantTurkey> ctrl alt sysrescue pagedown
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: take it you missed it? :)
<ChinnoDog> I wasn't here
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: ah.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: see blog.freenode.net
<ChinnoDog> Oh, you mean the pivacy policy link
<ChinnoDog> Yes, I saw that this morning
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<JonathanD> That was my april fools :)
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: did you solve the quiz, though?
<ChinnoDog> There was a quiz? I didn't read all of it.
<JonathanD> there is a quiz, still, I suppose :)
<ChinnoDog> what quiz?
<JonathanD> Look at the doc. Or over the doc. Either way.
<JonathanD> or even download the doc.
<JonathanD> There will be cake at the end of the quiz. And a party.
<ChinnoDog> There isn't a quiz..
<JonathanD> There is a quiz :)
<MutantTurkey> http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20120402_Local_group_to_buy_Phila__Media_Network_for__55_million.html
<PennBot> Title: Local group to buy Phila. Media Network for $55 million (at www.philly.com)
<MutantTurkey> brutal
<beta0x64> :(
<ChinnoDog> I could use a nap
<MobileTurkey> aye
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: did we want a wall behind our table at ptw gala to do laser grafitti?
<jedijf> i love the laser grafitti; would love to see Nutter hit up the wall!
<jedijf> wrong channel
<jedijf> channel_fail
<MobileTurkey> yes yes yes
<jedijf> hahah
<MobileTurkey> lazer show
<jedijf> our (hive76) laser grafitti is bangin'
<jedijf> paint can that shoots laser
<MobileTurkey>  tomahawk missiles...
<JonathanD> I want a laser that shoots paint cans.
<jedijf> https://secure.flickr.com/photos/thehacktory/6967057791/in/set-72157629182543788
<PennBot> Title: Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at secure.flickr.com)
<waltman> is laser grafitti anything like laser zeppelin?
<jedijf> waltman: more like yuletide zep
<waltman> jedijf: Interesting!
<adom> tryin out Pidgin
<jedijf> waltman: i was in love with yuletide zep, no one else in the house appreciated it
<jedijf> :(
<MobileTurkey> pidgin does da jab
<adom> i prefer my irssi via ssh to my personal box sitting at home, but im working on it atm so for now, ill use pidgin on my office linux machine
<Joe_CoT> I use xchat with bip
<Joe_CoT> and then yaaic with bip on my phone
<adom> bip?
<Joe_CoT> bip
<Joe_CoT> http://bip.milkypond.org/
<PennBot> Title: Bip - Bip - DuckCorp Projects (at bip.milkypond.org)
<adom> bip is just a proxy for irc then?
<JonathanD> Hello my friends.
<teddy-dbear> hi :-[
<JonathanD> Hello!
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> There is a fosscon 2012.
<JonathanD> It has a date, and it has a place.
<teddy-dbear> are you going to come pick me up? ;-)
<JonathanD> I'll send a fedex box.
<jedijf> 2day is last day to apply for City of Phila GIS Summer Intern Prgm. We have intern positions in 8 depts!
<jedijf> http://t.co/cJFbmwak
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-03
<EvilResistance> JonathanD, when/where?
<beta0x64> anyone here from Pittsburgh?
<jthan> I've been there :-P
<jthan> We definitely have a few people in the group from Pittsburgh, if that's what you're getting at
<jthan> ssweeny..
<jedijf> ssweeny is and erie erstazi
<jackson> 30 mins north of pittsburgh
<jedijf> just call for all yinz and see who respon ds
<EvilResistance> i'm from pittsburgh, but i attend university in harrisburg so...
<beta0x64> yea let's go to primanti bros
<beta0x64> yins
<jedijf> damn
<jedijf> primantis again
<beta0x64> there's never enough carbs for a pittsburgh sandwich
<jedijf> sudo fedex me a sammich
<beta0x64> Enter jedijf's sudo password:
<beta0x64> :))
<jackson> yeall nuts
<beta0x64> man fedex
<jedijf> i should roadtrip
<jackson> :)
<beta0x64> you can drive for hours alone in pennsylvania
<beta0x64> I often wonder what's happening in north central pennsylvania
<beta0x64> or the other rural areas
<jedijf> beta0x64: wplug seems strong out there
<jedijf> and hack pittsburgh
<jedijf> or soemthing like that ^^
<beta0x64> interesting
 * EvilResistance sends jedijf a flash-frozen Primanti Bros. sandwich
 * jedijf gladly accepts
<EvilResistance> look out for the liquid nitrogen refrigeration system though
<EvilResistance> :P
<JonathanD> Night folks.
<patbarron> If those who care are still online, I'm in Pittsburgh....
<patbarron> And, speaking of WPLUG (well, about 50 minutes ago anyway), if you're in the area you're welcome to drop by at the next WPLUG meeting.  I'm presenting (assuming I don't get run over by a bus in the meantime...):  http://www.wplug.org/wiki/Meeting-20120414
<PennBot> Title: Meeting-20120414 - Wplug (at www.wplug.org)
 * InHisName notices how patbarron can plug a meeting.
<InHisName> It's about a 12 hour drive +tolls.   Interest fading.....
<InHisName> body fading, good night
<patbarron> I'm not plugging it, I'm WPLUGging it.  ;-)
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> I was hoping it was still night
<rmg51> I could use more sleep
<JonathanD> rmg51: it is still dark, at least.
<JonathanD> mmm
<JonathanD> Who am I to say it isn't still night.
<rmg51> but it will be light way too soon :P
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> BACONS!
<JonathanD> Howdy SamuraiAlba
<rmg51> kernel update... back soon
<SamuraiAlba> how is it going?
<jedijf> @later tell patbarron feel free to use mailing list and forums to promote WPLUG we need yinz activity
<PennBot> jedijf: Command Succeeded.
<MutantTurkey> gary johnson on colbert
<MutantTurkey> aw yah
<MutantTurkey> i am chronically tired
<ChinnoDog> uh, I have 210 zombie processes for fuser on my server
<ChinnoDog> Am I being hacked?
<ChinnoDog> they are gone now..
<aurigus> for fuser?
<aurigus> what is fuser running?
<jedijf> is php a hacker
<jedijf> or just a hack
<jedijf> fuser night of the living dead
<ChinnoDog> I do not like fuser zombie apocalypse
<jedijf> headshots
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-04
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<SamuraiAlba> MorniN!
<SamuraiAlba> Firewall and Switch on the way!
<SamuraiAlba> :)
<MutantTurkey> any tips on bots?
<MutantTurkey> supy bot is the good one right?
<jedijf> @later tell MutantTurkey @later tell blah blah
<PennBot> jedijf: Command Succeeded.
<jedijf> @later tell MutantTurkey @later tell <nick> blah blah
<PennBot> jedijf: Command Succeeded.
<MutantTurkey> thanks
<passstab> phoronix does NOT like 12.04
<passstab> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_pangolin_power&num=1
<PennBot> Title: [Phoronix] Ubuntu 12.04 Is A Mixed Power Story (at www.phoronix.com)
<ChinnoDog> There are a few places I don't think they are being fair. In some cases the performance of applications goes up significantly because of additional hardware support. The raw power usage isn't as important here as the overall efficiency.
<ChinnoDog> If your fps doubles but your power usage only goes up by 20% that is a significant improvement.
<ChinnoDog> It would be more fair if they enabled a frame rate limiter and then measured power consumption
<jedijf> ChinnoDog++
<ChinnoDog> Or another way would be to calculate watts per frame. Or in the case of timed benchmarks like Apache where less time is better you would want to measure watt-hours per test.
<ChinnoDog> If the same benchmark takes less watt-hours for the same job then it is more efficient.
<ChinnoDog> I think I can't use Chrome in Ubuntu anymore. It consumes obscene amounts of memory.
<MobileTurkey> yes
<MobileTurkey> such is life
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<passstab> i don't have the patitence to read 10 page articles
<passstab> but i think it did acknowledge that
<pleia2> jedijf: upgraded wordpress for the installs on the -us linode (incl pennsylvania)
<pleia2> no errors, so you should be good, just a heads up :)
<jedijf> pleia2: thanks
<jedijf> now i need a new target for vulns :D ;)
<jedijf> passstab: then don't editorialize on them
<jedijf> :) ^
<jedijf> and there are like a zillion reviews, uwn had links for a good half dozen or so
<jedijf> @later tell passstab uwn would be great project to get involved with!
<PennBot> jedijf: Command Succeeded.
<jedijf> hope he comes back with the extra s
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-05
<rmg51> Morning
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> *YAWN*
<MutantTurkey> honestly I stick to posting stephen colbert stuff and it works
<MutantTurkey> reddit loves the colbert
<MutantTurkey> 91 ups 10 downs
<MutantTurkey> http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/comments/rr60c/gary_johnson_on_stephen_colbert/
<PennBot> Title: Gary Johnson on Stephen Colbert : Libertarian (at www.reddit.com)
<MutantTurkey> r/libertarian loves johnson, all of reddit loves colbert
<MutantTurkey> clutch
<SamuraiAlba> Bitches love Colbert
<MutantTurkey> exactly
<MutantTurkey> esp libertarian ones
<aurigus> hey, anyone in philly want to get lunch today?
<JonathanD> mmmm lunch...
<MutantTurkey> aurigus: yum
<MutantTurkey> can I pipe something with scp or something
<MutantTurkey> I guess netcat is the way to do it?
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: What are you piping?
<MutantTurkey> text
<MutantTurkey> it didn't work though:|
<MutantTurkey> this virtual host is at 100% space i can't resize it so i just wanted to pipe the data to my computer directly
<ChinnoDog> you can tar over netcat
<ChinnoDog> I seem to have lost my note on how to do that
<ChinnoDog> I know you set up the listener first then send the data.
<ChinnoDog> I used it to copy a hard drive.
<MutantTurkey> yeah it's rather efficient
<ChinnoDog> I think I also piped it through lzop when I did it to make it even more efficient
<MutantTurkey> does that make it more efficient?
<MutantTurkey> it all depends on what your bottleneck is
<ChinnoDog> lzop is so fast it increases file copying speed even when just using it on your local hard disks
<MutantTurkey> i assume it's your read/write speed, not network speed, since it's probably local
<MutantTurkey> howso?
<ChinnoDog> It is written to have excellent performance rather than a high compression ratio
<ChinnoDog> That is why lzo is one of the available compression algorithms used with btrfs
<ChinnoDog> It still compresses pretty well though.
<MutantTurkey> right but i don't see how it would speed anything up
<MutantTurkey> unless the bottneck is the network or the write speed
<MutantTurkey> again, it'd be a waste because you'd have to extract it anyway if it was compressed
<ChinnoDog> The bottleneck is your network. When you aren't using the network, the bottlneck is your local disk.
<MutantTurkey> right
<MutantTurkey> ok then :-)
<ChinnoDog> Using lzop to compress a file on your local disk and write the compressed version to another location is faster than copying the uncompressed version because the algorithm is so fast that the compression latency is not significant
<MutantTurkey> but consider that you'll have to decompress it anyway, and at that point you'll be hit with the same overhead as before, plus the overhead of decompression
<MutantTurkey> no?
<ChinnoDog> If you use lzop to compress your tar stream before sending it over netcat you could increase your throughput 40% without any noticable slowdown on either end from compression/decompresion
<MutantTurkey> right
<ChinnoDog> Not using lzop. It is faster than even 7-zip on the -mx=1 setting
<MutantTurkey> what about locally though?
<ChinnoDog> it doesn't save you anything if you are making an uncompressed copy locally, only if you are writing the comrpessed version to disk
<passstab> re
<MutantTurkey> errok
<passstab> uwn would be a great project to be involved with?
<passstab> how?
<PennBot> It has been said that how is user diff from seen ?>, passstab
<ChinnoDog> PennBot!
<passstab> and why?
<passstab> what?
<passstab> so many questions
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: what is the question
<PennBot> Wish I knew.
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: passstab?
<PennBot> It has been said that passstab is regestered, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: ChinnoDog?
<PennBot> hmm... ChinnoDog is not going to have them call me ChinnoDog. lol, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: pleia2?
<PennBot> Somebody said pleia2 is an atheist and skeptic, and almost done reading Genesis via Torah (translated to english, I'm not /that/ good), ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: MutantTurkey?
<PennBot> I guess MutantTurkey is a internet sensation with 105 upvotes, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> haha
<MutantTurkey> welp
<MutantTurkey> whoa whoa
<MutantTurkey> more now a days
<MutantTurkey> PennBot: MutantTurkey is a internet sensation with 550 upvotes
<PennBot> ... but MutantTurkey is a internet sensation with 105 upvotes ...
<ChinnoDog> upvotes... on reddit?
<MutantTurkey> yadowg
<ChinnoDog> But you don't hang out in the philly reddit IRC channel
<MutantTurkey> channel?
<ChinnoDog> #reddit-philadelphia
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: they're a rowdy bunch
<ChinnoDog> :-)
<passstab> jedifj PM'd me
<passstab> jedijf
<passstab> that uwn would be a great project to be involved with
<MutantTurkey> uwn?
<passstab> ubuntu weekly news
<passstab> i wouldn't have known it either if google didn't know me
<MutantTurkey> oh
<MutantTurkey> like lwn but not
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> :-)
<passstab> and gratis
<MutantTurkey> cool
<MutantTurkey> i'd love to work for lwn or h-online
<MutantTurkey> i like writing
<passstab> unlike me
<passstab> which is why i'm waiting for jedijf
<passstab> should have used his name
<passstab> sorry
<passstab> how do i see why a package is installed with apt?
<passstab> or any other CLI tool
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: so what, they're basically all the self righteous male doushebarkes from philly?
<ChinnoDog> lol
<ChinnoDog> Joe_CoT: represent your channel
<Joe_CoT> wait what?
<Joe_CoT> who am I representing to?
<MutantTurkey> me
<Joe_CoT> you're already in there
<MutantTurkey> no here
<Joe_CoT> Why would I explain /r/philly IRC to you when you've been working there for weeks?
<Joe_CoT> *lurking
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey only went in there today
<Joe_CoT> yes they're a rowdy bunch, a lot of the conversations are immature. a bunch of them are cool in person, a bunch of them aren't, a bunch of them are dramatic, a bunch of them spend most of their time trying to sleep with each other. It's an internet social group, that's what you get
<Joe_CoT> also no I've seen him in there before
<MutantTurkey> i don't think i have
<MutantTurkey> maybe once
<MutantTurkey> sleep with eachother? they're all men...
<Joe_CoT> not all
<ChinnoDog> Your preconceptions are preventing you from seeing what is in front of you
<Joe_CoT> I'd say there's around a 4 to 1 ratio, but there is a ratio
<MutantTurkey> oh?
<Joe_CoT>  /r/philly a fun bunch, but they have their charlatans and their jerks, just like everyone else. And if you go to a reddit meetup trying to pick up girls, You're Gonna Have a Bad Time.
<MutantTurkey> I can't imagine anyone would want too
<Joe_CoT> you're not thinking with Portals
<MutantTurkey> are we talking beer goggles?
<Joe_CoT> I'm not getting into that discussion =P
<Joe_CoT> anyway, they're cool peoples, but a little silly on IRC
<Joe_CoT> and also a little silly in person
<passstab> in bash should variables ALWAYS be in quotes?
<MutantTurkey> i think everyone is a bit sillly
<adom> hey all
<adom> someone talk to me about 32bit vs 64bit for ubuntu. whats everyone using? (even if its not ubuntu)
<Joe_CoT> I use 32 on some and 64 on others
<adom> ive actually never ran a 64 bit system, even though my home desktop has a 64bit cpu
<adom> just read something that pinched a nerve...
<Joe_CoT> I run 32 at work and 64 at home
<adom> Windows expert Mark Russinovich found that a desktop running 32-bit Windows with 4 GB of RAM and two 1 GB video cards only had 2.2 GB of RAM available for the operating system—so the bigger and better your video cards get, the less of that 4 GB will be accessible on a 32-bit system.
<adom> never realized that
<Joe_CoT> yes but keep PAE in mind
<adom> Joe_CoT: is your home machine for gaming? media editing?
<adom> PAE?
<Joe_CoT> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<PennBot> Title: Physical Address Extension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Joe_CoT> Ubuntu will use a PAE kernel by default if you have over 4gb of memory and are running the 32 bit version
<Joe_CoT> it will access the memory slightly slower, but it will still work
<Joe_CoT> the only drawback remaining is that no single app can use more than 4gb
<adom> but that memory access will be a bit slower?
<Joe_CoT> yes, but I doubt noticeably
<adom> nonetheless. im going to install 64bit linux at home (dont have a valid 64bit win7 key atm)
<Joe_CoT> I run 64 bit linux on my laptop, runs fine. I run 64 bit linux and windows on my desktop, which I use for gaming.
<adom> offtopic: do you do any linux gaming?
<Joe_CoT> 64 bit linux is pretty much fine at this point, the only flaw is Flash support
<Joe_CoT> I do very little
<adom> talk to me about 64bit flash support
<Joe_CoT> I do very little gaming in general. My roommate uses the machine far more than I do
<Joe_CoT> there's basically 3 ways to do 64 bit flash
<Joe_CoT> you can use nspluginwrapper, which will allow the 32 bit flash plugin to run in a 64 bit browser. it has some flaws, and sometimes it crashes, but it mostly works fine
<Joe_CoT> you can use the 64 bit flash plugin, but Adobe constantly goes back and forth on whether they're supporting it and releasing new versions (the answer write now is no)
<Joe_CoT> you can use one of the open-source flash plugins, which for the most part suck
<passstab> they do
<Joe_CoT> they support it right now?
<passstab> yes
<adom> which do you use? 32bit version via nspluginwrapper, or actual 64bit plugin?
<Joe_CoT> I don't even remember
<Joe_CoT> it doesn't really come up. Ubuntu defaults to one or the other at this point, and it seems to work fine
<passstab> thing is they don't support flash on linux so much now
<passstab> unless you use chromium
<Joe_CoT> yeah, they're cutting support for anything that doesn't support the Pepper api, which is only Chrome
<MutantTurkey> basically asking for flash to die quicker than ever
<MutantTurkey> no?
<Joe_CoT> that's the consensus, or more likely asking for everyone to implement the Pepper API
<Joe_CoT> which I imagine Firefox will eventually break down and do, like they did with h264
<MutantTurkey> yeah
<MutantTurkey> or not
<MutantTurkey> I mean the current verson is going to be supported for how long?
<MutantTurkey> security updates at least right?
<MutantTurkey> 4 -5 years or something?
<MutantTurkey> we can safely assume it will be largely gone by then
<Joe_CoT> something like that yeah
<Joe_CoT> there are still uses for flash though
<MutantTurkey> so 5 years ago firefox 3 was released
<MutantTurkey> yeah until someone implements a good way to deliver drm over the web
<MutantTurkey> right
<Joe_CoT> you're not going to see flash go away unless DRM gets added to html5 video
<MutantTurkey> which it should
<Joe_CoT> there's a big backlash to it, which while I understand, is counter-productive
<MutantTurkey> why shouldn't it be included?
<Joe_CoT> they're going to shove DRM in somehow no matter what we do
<MutantTurkey> yep
<Joe_CoT> the issue is that people are philosophically against DRM, which I can empathize with. but are options are: DRM through Flash, DRM through html5 video, not getting the content at all
<MutantTurkey> why are people against drm?
<MutantTurkey> if you don't want to use drm, then don't use it.
<MutantTurkey> if companies want to do it, let them.
<MutantTurkey> but just because you don't like something, doesn't mean someone else shouldn't be able to
<MutantTurkey> that goes for weed, abortion, religion, health care. everything.
<jedijf> passstab: check mail list i think i emailed uwn help needed before, or click your heels 3 times and say "pleia2 i want to assist with uwn, what can i do?" answer will be revealed
 * passstab checks the mailing list
<passstab> BTW are you on the plug list?
<jedijf> yes, but rarely read it anymore
<passstab> you might want to read the last few
<passstab> i won't say more then that
<passstab> i don't see the post you refered to
<jedijf> you just degraded road safety in the springfield pa area
<jedijf> ok, then click your heels
<jedijf> passstab: esr??
<jedijf> 175 unread btw
<jedijf> pleia2: bclug'er popped up on list, you should have special guest taken them over for PLUG  when you were in town for ol' times sake
<passstab> are you going?
<pleia2> jedijf: hm, where?
<pleia2> I guested at North in October, I think there were no PLUGs when I was in town this time
<MutantTurkey> anyone understand xquery?
<MutantTurkey> need some foo
<jedijf> passstab: no go
<jedijf> pleia2: on the list; said hello, i am former bc lugger.....
<jedijf> pleia2: passtawants to be uwn jr editor; please assist
<pleia2> aaahhh, I see
<pleia2> passstab: join #ubuntu-news, we'll give you something to do :)
<passstab> HUH?
 * passstab accepts his having no say in the matter
<ChinnoDog> pleia2 has spoken. obey
<pleia2> you asked about uwn :)
<pleia2> it is a great project to get involved with!
<jedijf> passstab: you do all the work anyway with all your rss feed reading, just link it up and get cred
<passstab> i asked why jedijf  was suggesting my contribution
<passstab> oh
<jedijf> or whatever pleia2 tells you to do
<passstab> thats a good reason
<pleia2> oh :)
<passstab> it just didn't seem like a good fit to for someone who is bad at wrighting
<passstab> and not a ubuntu fan
<passstab> but thats a good reason
<jedijf> 1) it can help with writing 2) it's just youth rebellion
<jedijf> 3) w/o ubu all you young people would be all alone with NO linux'y events or friends
<jedijf> it's ok to hate, as long as you're here....we'll wait
<jedijf> and what will you do when the ubu rpi builds rocks them all?
<jedijf> it's not like they don't have enough time to finish it...poke ssweeny
<passstab> ...
<passstab> ..
<passstab> 1) i AM doing it
<passstab> 2) how do you justify the contributer agreement?
<passstab> 3) thats why i'm here at all
<ssweeny> who's poking me now?
<passstab> jedijf, thinks you should make ubu-rpi builds
<MutantTurkey> so sleepy
<ChinnoDog> too much turkey
<ChinnoDog> (Incidentally, turkey making you any more sleepy than eating anything else is a myth.)
<MutantTurkey> eating makes me sleephy
<ChinnoDog> time to wake up MutantTurkey
 * ChinnoDog slaps MutantTurkey around a bit with a large trout
<MutantTurkey> oh boy
<passstab> http://librivox.org/2012/04/05/jobs-were-hiring-a-tech-project-manager-and-a-developer/
<PennBot> Title: LibriVox » Blog Archive » Jobs! Were hiring a tech project manager and a developer (at librivox.org)
<passstab> what would a ubu-rpi do that a deb-rpi won't?
<MutantTurkey> is there a good linux job jueing software
<MutantTurkey> i have 128 cores. i have 18000 images to process
<MutantTurkey> I don't want to execute 18000 processes
<MutantTurkey> i want to execute 128 at a time
<MutantTurkey> like -j128 with gcc
<MutantTurkey> ideas?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf:
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: seems like bash script is simplest, especially if the images are named sanely and sequentially
<jedijf> actually in the old days, that would be a one-liner
<jedijf> nested loops - done
<jedijf> cd's ordered
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-06
<InHisName> I got this while update my system: . . . . . . . . .  installArchives() failed: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<InHisName> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:   . . . . 	LANGUAGE = (unset),    	LC_ALL = (unset),  	LANG = "None.None"      /  . . . . .. . .     are supported and installed on your system.
<InHisName> Where and how to fix those settings?     -->export blahblah="some line or other " ?
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<PennBot> Title: Locale - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Gethro_> Hello...
<waltman> damn, MutantTurkey is gone. I've got just the tool for him.
<waltman> Oh well. He'll be back.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> your way to early this morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> besides us?
<rmg51> not much
<rmg51> just reading the paper online and getting ready for work
<rmg51> my usual weekday morning
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> I need to go to the store.
<JonathanD> But it's still a bit early.
<rmg51> just wait outside till the doors open :-D
<JonathanD> hah :)
<JonathanD> Depending on which store I go to, that could be a while ;)
<JonathanD> I'm going to aldis.
<JonathanD> and also walmart to pick up my glasses.
<JonathanD> aldis doesn't open til 9.
<JonathanD> walmart is open, I suppose, but I seriously doubt the eye people are there.
<rmg51> walmart opens at 6 if I rememberright
<JonathanD> I don't think ours closes.
<JonathanD> Pretty sure I've been there before 6 before.
<rmg51> could be
<JonathanD> KOP is 24 hours.
<rmg51> I think the one around here opens at 6
<JonathanD> plymouth meeting opens at 7.
<rmg51> then why did you get up so early?
<JonathanD> rmg51: looks more likely to be 7.
<JonathanD> All of them appear to be either 7 to midnight or 24 hour.
<JonathanD> Except audubon... which is 7a-11p, or 7-midnight, or midnight to 11p... depending on the day?
<JonathanD> Strange.
<JonathanD> rmg51: I got up to get a drink and just didn't go back to bed.
<rmg51> dang drunks ;-)
<JonathanD> hah :p
<JonathanD> A drink of WATER.
<JonathanD> I think I'll go to Andy's this morning...
<JonathanD> http://www.andysplace-bridgeport.com/Breakfast.html
<PennBot> Title: - Breakfast (at www.andysplace-bridgeport.com)
<JonathanD> yum
<rmg51> I think I'll just hit the kitchen as usual :-D
<JonathanD> rmg51: but andys will make me a cheeseburger!
<JonathanD> For breakfast!
<JonathanD> :D
<rmg51> if I wanted to take the time I could do the same thing
<rmg51> I just don't have any rolls :P
 * passstab says hi to everyone who is up at 6:30
<rmg51> o/
<Gethro_> Question: Which torrent client do you think is better - uTorrent or Transmission or another client not mentioned? And why?
<waltman> *YAWN*
<jedijf> waltman: share the tool, @later tell him
<jedijf> Gethro_: i use uTorrent
<waltman> http://www.gnu.org/software/parallel/
<PennBot> Title: GNU Parallel- GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (at www.gnu.org)
<jedijf> babka, not bad
<jedijf> starvation helps
<passstab> utorrent isn't free
<passstab> Transmission and deluge are the two i've heard about
<passstab> i use transmission
<passstab> but i never tryed anything else
<InHisName> same here, it came with Ubuntu and never gave me a lick of truble
<passstab> is it possible to add files i'v already torrented back into transmission?
<InHisName> yes, but I haven't done that yet
<passstab> how?
<PennBot> I guess how is user diff from seen ?>, passstab
<passstab> PennBot, fu
<PennBot> Dunno, passstab.
<passstab> what is that guys problem?
<jedijf> passstab: isn't there an "Add" button?
<jedijf> fu is <reply> bar
<jedijf> PennBot: fu
<PennBot> bar
<passstab> i see how to make a new torrent
<passstab> but how do i add to one already in progress?
<InHisName> already in progress ?
<InHisName> Just add another one
<passstab> no i mean there is a torrent of  only whispering
<passstab> i want to seed
<passstab> i already have the file
<InHisName> only if it is byte identical to what is being torrented.  See the 'index' value of torrent.  Not sure how to align that up.
<passstab> i torrented it before
<InHisName> from same 'index' ?   Then torrent again for a few bytes. then stop transmission.  remove small temp file and copy the final file there and start transmission. It should recognize the file and start seeding it.l
<passstab> ok
<passstab> it downloads to fast for me to stop it :P
<passstab> XD
<passstab> why dosn't IA use torrents?
<InHisName> IA?
<passstab> internet archive
<passstab> oh i was wrong
<passstab> it detected automaticaly
<passstab> cause it is in the right folder
<passstab> the xfce notifications are SO much better then the gnome 2 ones
<passstab> :)
<InHisName> glad you are happy
<passstab> no more hide and seek
<passstab> what login manager do you prefer?
<MutantTurkey> connecticut
<InHisName> I got this while update my system: . . . . . . . . .  installArchives() failed: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<InHisName> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:   . . . . 	LANGUAGE = (unset),    	LC_ALL = (unset),  	LANG = "None.None"      /  . . . . .. . .     are supported and installed on your system.
<PennBot> I already had it that way, InHisName.
<InHisName> Where and how to fix those settings?     -->export blahblah="some line or other " ?
<jedijf> [2] https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<PennBot> Title: Locale - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ChinnoDog> hi PennBot
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: hi is <reply> hi
<PennBot> Got it!
<ChinnoDog> hi PennBot
<ChinnoDog> I don't think he really got it
<ChinnoDog> oh
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: forget hi
<PennBot> I hear ya.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: hi PennBot is <reply> hi
<PennBot> Gotcha!
<ChinnoDog> hi PennBot
<ChinnoDog> hi PennBot?
<PennBot> hi
<ChinnoDog> lame
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: forget hi PennBot
<PennBot> I hear ya.
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: PennBot?
<PennBot> No idea!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: PennBot is <reply> sup
<PennBot> Gotcha!
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: jawn?
<PennBot> Dunno!
<ChinnoDog> jawn is a Philly thing
<ChinnoDog> PennBot: ChinnoDog?
<PennBot> Somebody said ChinnoDog is not going to have them call me ChinnoDog. lol, ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> Hello
<rmg51> o/
<ChinnoDog> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi ChinnoDog
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-07
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning
<waltman> More pleasant sound in the morning -- coffee maker, or sizzling bacon?
<rmg51> I don't drink coffee, so I'll have to go with bacon:-[
<waltman> Yeah, it's tough to vote against bacon.
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all
<SamuraiAlba> My great uncle died yesterday, on his birthday, on good friday
<waltman> Sorry to hear that. My condolences.
<SamuraiAlba> dang interwebs
<SamuraiAlba> morning!
<InHisName> AfterNoon, rmg51, waltman, SamuraiAlba
<SamuraiAlba> heyhey
<SamuraiAlba> wassup?
<InHisName> stars?
<InHisName> sky?
<InHisName> pigs in flight ?
<MutantTurkey> err I need a nice desktop
<MutantTurkey> yah
<MutantTurkey> i do
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-04-08
<InHisName> I suggest 'burled walnut' and coat it with urathane coating for a right "nice desktop". MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: reallly..
<InHisName> r u a gud wud craftsman, MutantTurkey
<MutantTurkey> I need a nice desktop computer sorry
<InHisName> How about BSOD blue ?
<InHisName> I seem like such a nice color
<InHisName> It seems
<MutantTurkey> this guy..
<MutantTurkey>  
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Good morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<InHisName> Good morning all
<InHisName> off to church I go
<rmg51> off to breakfast I go :-D
<SamuraiAlba> Good chocolate to all!
 * InHisName has been back from church ages ago.  Y no 1 speak ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-01
<InHisName> Good Bye Easter
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Hello April Fools
<JonathanD> \o/
<JonathanD> The thinkgeek stuff was kinda a letdown.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<teddy-dbear> and a Happy April Fools Day :-D
<MutantTurkey> the defense distributed one is the best i've seen all day
<MutantTurkey> waltman: does drexel cs have a ticket system for problems?
<MutantTurkey> once gaylord mentioned it to me because keep bugging him about menial stuff and now I can't find it
<waltman> Yes they do. Or at least they did.
<waltman> No, I can't find it either.
<waltman> Seems reasonable to email Gaylord and ask him for the link.
<waltman> "I'm sorry, but since the website was resigned I can't find the link for the problem ticket system..."
<waltman> or suchlike.
<MutantTurkey> hmm ok I'll ask him
<ChinnoDog> gobble
<MutantTurkey> help.cs.drexel.edu
<ChinnoDog> http://www.scopemouthwash.com/bacon/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-02
<ChinnoDog> In the future everything will taste like bacon
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<adom> moring
<adom> morning
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> morning?
<JonathanD> Back to work today.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> mooorning
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<teddy-dbear> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-03
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning!
<waltman> OK, it's 8 AM and I've already made bacon & eggs and I'm on my second cup of coffee!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<waltman> Morning sentient stuffed bears
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> sup peeps
<ChinnoDog> Why don't I see Ubuntu tablets yet?
<ChinnoDog> ssweeny: where are my Ubuntu tablets?
<ssweeny> ChinnoDog, do you have a nexus 7?
<ssweeny> or a nexus 10?
<ChinnoDog> No. Are those officially supported tablets?
<ssweeny> or one of these? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ChinnoDog> hmm. I see.
<ChinnoDog> Seems like Surface RT would be an ideal platform to port Ubuntu
<waltman> Aside from the cost.
<waltman> oh, is that the cheap one?
<JonathanD> I think you can't boot other OSes on RT
<JonathanD> ARM windows 8 devices can only boot OSes signed by microsoft.
<ChinnoDog> I'm sure an industrious hacker could find a way around that.
<JonathanD> It can likely be bypassed, but I don't think it's gonna be all that easy.
<JonathanD> x86 machines, you can disable secureboot in the bios.  They don't let you do that on the ARM ones. maybe load a new bios, but I suspect thats going to be pretty involved.
<ChinnoDog> Sounds like a fun project but there aren't enough motivating factors to make me try it.
<waltman> teddy-dbear: This a friend of yours? http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/8616804438/
<waltman> I'm assuming that was a custom-made hat. :)
<jedijf> question - how would you feel about a bbq rotisserie chicken joint with the live chickens out back?
<jedijf> anyone/everyone ^^^
<JonathanD> interesting.
<waltman> I'd worry about the sanitary conditions in the kitchen :)
<JonathanD> The chickens are cooking, too?
<waltman> put 'em to work!
<JonathanD> If it's a chicken joint, I'm pretty sure it's cows that cook.
<teddy-dbear> waltman: is that a self portrait from the back?
<ChinnoDog> Chickens cooking themselves. That is pretty efficient.
<MutantTurkey> gah i destroyed my partition table
<ChinnoDog> oops
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> wahh
<MutantTurkey> even gpartedd can't load it
<ChinnoDog> You forgot to dd if=/def/sda of=/boot_sector count=1
<ChinnoDog> /dev/sda
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: what?
<MutantTurkey> what would that do/
<ChinnoDog> It would make a backup of your boot sector
<ChinnoDog> You know, where your partition table is stored?
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: If you recreate your partition table /exactly/ the way it was before you should be able to see the data on your partitions again
<jedijf> testdisk will
<jedijf> i think thats the name
<MutantTurkey> teskdisk +++
<MutantTurkey> it is my savior
<MutantTurkey> though it isn't perfect
<MutantTurkey> it is damned good
<MutantTurkey> anyone got basic sql knowledge? my slacking in my db class is killing me....
<jedijf> slacking--
<jedijf> no help for you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-04
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Man.
<JonathanD> Slow morning :)
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> JonathanD: it's the same every morning
<adom> morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-05
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning again
<ChinnoDog> happy Friday
<JonathanD> Happy Friday.
<ChinnoDog> Why are all the latest laptops so weak? The only thing they are good at is battery life.
 * ChinnoDog installs hand crank on t400
<JonathanD> Weak in what way?
<ChinnoDog> They all have shortcomings. Not enough memory, screen res too low, not enough storage, and/or they are bricks
<ChinnoDog> Never mind that some have touch screens. Those have even worse hardware specs.
<ChinnoDog> Thinkpad x230 is a logical successor to this t400 but the screen resolution is /lower/.
<ChinnoDog> x1 carbon has higher screen res and can be purchased with 8gb RAM but I already have 8gb.
<ChinnoDog> I looked at other brands too and they all have the same caveats. Maybe my t400 is still awesome.
<JonathanD> I blame TVs for the resolution thing.
<JonathanD> WOuldn't a T something still be what you're after, though?
<JonathanD> The X's are going to be smaller so the lower res doesn't suprise me much.
<waltman> The MacBook Pro's a pretty bitchin' laptop :)
 * waltman ducks
<JonathanD> I miss 1680x1050
<waltman> I miss 1600x1200
<JonathanD> mmmm
<JonathanD> waltman: in some ways I do too, but 1680x1050 worked pretty well for 2 side by side "page" docs
<JonathanD> the one I'm on now is 1600x900
<JonathanD> Looks like the T530 is 1920x1080
<waltman> One of my monitors here is 2560x1440.
<waltman> It's crazy.
<JonathanD> Everytime someone says "it's crazy" I hear that car commercial guy off the radio in my head.
<waltman> For some reason I like OSX better at 16x9 than linux.
<JonathanD> (when I'm with crissi, I usually say it out loud too)
<teddy-dbear> https://www.system76.com/home/
<teddy-dbear> build your own
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: you have it backwards. The t230 has /lower/ resolution than the x1 carbon
<JonathanD> x230 you mean?
<JonathanD> I don't see a t230
<JonathanD> x1 screen is larger in general, probably part of it.
<JonathanD> 12.5 vs 14 inch is a pretty big difference.
<ChinnoDog> oh soryr. Yes, x230
<ChinnoDog> The t series is heavy
<JonathanD> I like heavy.
<waltman> Alienware makes some nice high-end laptops
<ChinnoDog> Are they bricks?
<waltman> Expensive bricks :)
<ChinnoDog> I just confirmed that. 6+ lbs
<JonathanD> see, the weight never really bothered me
<JonathanD> I have a backpack I carry mine in, usually along with about a half gallon of water :P
<JonathanD> the laptop is not that bad, considering.
<ChinnoDog> I would want to replace with a tablet if they weren't so memory constrained
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-06
<JonathanD> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> Time to go to dunkin donuts next door
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-04-07
<InHisName> Are you finished with that Dunkin' Donut yet, ChinnoDog ?
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: Yes. The coffee was good too.
<ChinnoDog> The more I read about Ubuntu touch the more amazing it seems.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey.
<JonathanD> My stupid clock is stupid.
<JonathanD> It's supposed to update itself for DST, but theres no way to correct the date it does so on.
<JonathanD> So it did it today.
<rmg51> time for a new clock
<rmg51> mine has a switch
<rmg51> DST on
<rmg51> DST off
<rmg51> doesn't matter when DST comes. Just flip the switch
<waltman> http://www.mawode.com/blog/blog/2013/03/10/old-school-dst/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-03-31
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<JonathanD> hey
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-02
<InHisName> Skipping over afternoon, evening, and night.   It's good morning time again.
<pvl1> early morning InHisName
<InHisName> time for my beauty sleep until normal morning, pvl1
<pvl1> oi same InHisName
<pvl1> InHisName what area PA u in
<InHisName> ZZZZzzzzz.......
<rmg51> Morning
<Jackson> morin
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> 2nd Morning Folks
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> I'm in DC, and I have to say - niiiiiicceeeeee
<ChinnoDog> You are in DC?
 * ChinnoDog slaps lazyPower around a bit with a large trout
<lazyPower> i am
<lazyPower> until tomorrow afternoon
<ChinnoDog> What are you doing here?
<lazyPower> Sprinting :)
<lazyPower> and drinking the beer
<ChinnoDog> The kind involving sneakers or the development kind?
<lazyPower> the development kind.
<ChinnoDog> The beer is ok. I like the Alagash varieties. The brewery is local.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-03
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> slow day on good mornings
<pvl1> almost noon lazyPower
<pvl1> but greetings
<lazyPower> indeed :)
<lazyPower> not used to seeing the silence. Usually you and mutant turkey have and in hisname have dropped by and said good day to the ether
<lazyPower> i'm a creature of habit
<pvl1> i think we all are
<pvl1> otherwise we wouldnt lurk :)
<pvl1> how much would you guys for android devel
<pvl1> no formal education or experience
<pvl1> just a hacker that knows somethings... and wants money to go to college
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-04
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<KyleYankan> HAM.
<pvl1> morning
<pvl1> FRIDAY
<lazypower-conf> o/
<lazypower-conf> FRIDAYYYYY
<lazypower-conf> and i'm playing booth babe today, whoo
<ChinnoDog> Still in DC?
<ChinnoDog> lazypower-conf:
<KyleYankan> lazypower-conf: They tell me I have to shave my beard to be a booth babe.
<teddy-dbear> not me
<teddy-dbear> I wouldn't look right if I wasn't covered with fur
<lazypower-conf> Hah, i left my beard in tact
<lazypower-conf> I may be the duck dynasty equivalent of booth babes, but i'm present and accounted for :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-04-05
<InHisName> Good PACS morning
<waltman> "How to Remove Viruses and Malware from Windows" # wow, is that still a thing?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys?, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> morning
<teddy-dbear> afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-30
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-03-31
<ChinnoDog> Why is atheros wifi so crappy on my laptop?  It would not work right even with the latest kernel and backports drivers to connect to my local AP even though Android and Windows devices have no problems.
<waltman> ...and people wonder why I have a Mac... :)
 * waltman ducks
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: "crappy" and "doesn't work right"? :P you should know better
<pleia2> might have more luck searching for the actal symptoms (is it slow? does it have poor range? does it drop your connection?)
<waltman> does it drink all your milk and leave the empty carton in the refrigerator?
<pleia2> I don't own any systems with atheros chipsets myself, but between askubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org a TON of hardware is covered and if you search for the problem and chipset there are often answers
<waltman> I just renewed my ACM and IEEE memberships tonight. I'm feeling a LOT poorer :(
<pleia2> waltman: oof, I bet
<waltman> The ACM isn't so bad, but the bare minimum IEEE membership is $193/year
<pleia2> yeah, I haven't done ieee
<waltman> I dropped the IEEE Computer Society this year since it's mainly a source of annoying emails
<waltman> ACM is a much better match for my interests, but my lab tends to target IEEE conferences and journals
<pleia2> ah
<waltman> Also the ACM doesn't send me 2-3 emails a week about crap (sorry!) like inviting me to a seminar on "ROCK STARS OF 3D PRINTING!!!1!"
<pleia2> nah, they just want you to participate in the ACM member interest survey :)
<waltman> I just did that when I renewed. I checked about half the boxes :)
<waltman> Last night I made my hotel reservations for YAPC in Salt Lake City. I missed the early bird special by one day (grrr) and the rooms are $169/night. And this used to be a cheap conference...
<waltman> The emails they sent out said "For the early bird discount, reservations must be made prior to March 1". Meaning the actual deadline was February 28.
<pleia2> technically right, but human brains don't read deadlines like that
<waltman> I know, right? If you have a deadline, say the deadline. Don't say 1 days after the deadline.
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: I already have. I have spent days on the problem and looked up every symptom and marginally related symptom. It connects but loses packets and errors until it times out and loses its connection.
<ChinnoDog> I upgraded drivers, manipulated driver parameters, manually configured everything. I can't find anyone with a AR9462 that has it working correctly in Ubuntu yet.
<ChinnoDog> s/working correctly/working correctly with every AP/
<jthan> ChinnoDog: you broke shit?
<jthan> errr
<jthan> You broke stuff*
<ChinnoDog> I broke it repeatedly while trying to fix it.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> Yo rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-01
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-02
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> Is there a way to get apport to stop asking for permission to report crashes besides disabling it altogether?
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: not to my knowledge
<ChinnoDog> I'm happy to report crashes but not if dialogs requiring multiple actions are going to pop up for each and every one.
<ChinnoDog> Was it in Fedora or an earlier version of Ubuntu that there is a tray icon that appears when something crashes? I like that design. If something unexpected happens I get a hint of what happened. If something crashes and I don't notice I can ignore the icon until I am ready to deal withi t.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: fedora
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: ubuntu doesn't use the tray they use the unity losenge design to warehouse apport. The unfortuante side effect of apport is it collects potentially sensitive information - which is why i requires a sudo elevation to report the bugs.
<lazyPower> there's room for improvement there, i agree with you. Unfortunately i dont think apport is as active of a project anymore with the new focus being on mobile and getting the mir display server shored up for the convergence play.
<lazyPower> but thats hard for me to really discern as I work in a completely different dept. of canonical.
<ChinnoDog> apport is inactive? :-( That is unfortunate. It is an important part of the ecosystem. If I were publishing Ubuntu apps I would definitely be mining the crash reports.
<lazyPower> well inactive meaning its gone maintenance mode
<lazyPower> its doing security / bug patching
<lazyPower> but i dont think anyone is actively working on new features for it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-03
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and whatever else is around
<lazyPower> o/
<ChinnoDog> I made Amazon video work full screen with pipelight. Cool.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-04-05
<jackson> morning
<rmg51> Morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-05
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-06
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> i stole icey this week while we're in DC :D
<icey> yo lazyPower
<lazyPower> do i know you? :P
<lazyPower> oh right, you're the guy next to me haaaaa ;D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-07
<rmg51> Morning
<icey> ahoy
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-04-08
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<L3gacy> Good bacon to all and to all some good bacon!
<L3gacy> It's SamuraiAlba! :D
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Pennth> Ubuntu updated the update-manager and update-notifier packages today. You know what that means, kids... :)
<waltman> umm, no?
<waltman> Do they do this before a new version comes out?
<rmg51> they do that whenever they want
<waltman> That's what I thought. So does it mean I have to reboot?
<waltman> I think I have a new kernel waiting for me anyway.
<rmg51> the updater will tell you if you need to reboot
<waltman> I *think* it was telling me I needed to reboot just because I ran "apt auto-remove".
 * waltman wonders what Pennth was getting at :(
<rmg51> a new version of Ubuntu will be coming out in a few weeks
<waltman> Yes, I know.
<waltman> That's why I suggested it!
<Pennth> waltman, rmg51 has it. 17.04 due soon. Though I'm staying on 16.04 :)
 * waltman is confused
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-06
 * waltman just rebooted into the shiny new kernel point release
<waltman> In fact the upcoming new ubuntu version was my main motivation in finally getting backups setup on my new box
<waltman> Wow, zesty's due next Thursday!
<pleia2> :)
<icey> so, 1804 is dropping Unity, thoughts?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<waltman> I feel like I'm barely using any of the features in Unity, so I don't have many thoughts on it.
<icey> I never realized how much gnome3 and unity look alike now: https://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<erstazi> icey: I think it is a good move. I loathed unity
<waltman> I don't feel like I've used the alternatives enough to form an opinion. So long as it can run a terminal I'm happy. :)
<teddy-dbear> Unity? what's that? Xubuntu user here
<jedijf> similar here, when unity first dropped, then I saw Gnome3, ....so similar, useless forkage....so some years later....it has happened
<jedijf> and Gnome3 didn't take the beating that unity did
<waltman> unity doesn't bother me very much
<Pennth> icey, I realized the similarity when I started using fedora at work. So I'm just hoping for a transition package that will aotomagically bring in all the Unity KB shortcust I'm used to rather than having to reduplicate them by hand
<Pennth> I'm not really going to miss the lenses though
<waltman> There's one thing I can confidently predict about Ubuntu dropping Unity for Gnome: 2018 will finally be the Year of the Linux Desktop.
<Pennth> I like Canonical taking the alternate definition of convergence: not "all your stuff should run Ubuntu" but "We're going to play better with other Linux distros"
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Good afternoon
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-04-09
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything esle
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-02
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-03
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-04
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
<waltman> yo
<swift110> how are you waltman
<waltman> Can't complain. You?
<swift110> im good
<swift110> just relaxing a bit before I help replace a ceiling
<waltman> Sounds fun.
<swift110> its cool its for my great aunt
<swift110> the money is certainly appreciated lol
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-05
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-06
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-07
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanS> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-04-08
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
